# Have you noticed SMALLER bag of Lay's and Doritos chips.....



## kleenex (Mar 26, 2013)

in the grocery stores now...

I see a half ounce got cut out of the regular large bags...


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya know last night DH and I had a discussion about this very thing.  He insisted the bags were less than normal and I did my best to explain about weight vs volume and big bags with lots of air to avoid crushing the chips.

Just Great .. now I have to go and tell him he was right  ... he loves when that happens   LOL


----------



## kleenex (Mar 26, 2013)

The NEW Doritos bag has a new Triangle logo, but only 11 ounces per bag.  The previous bag with old logo had 11.5 ounces...

Lays classic 10.5 ounces is now 10 ounces.   Any lays other bag of lays potato chips that have a seasoning on them are 9.5 ounces which is down from 10 ounces.

The new bags of lays chips tell you try out the do us a flavor finalists.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 26, 2013)

No..


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2013)

mrs lmb, how much does a half ounce of air weigh? just tell  him that. they must have taken out a half ounce of air. that should do it.


----------



## jharris (Mar 26, 2013)

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Just Great .. now I have to go and tell him he was right  ... he loves when that happens
> 
> LOL



Oh c'mon be a sport. Let DH have this one. 

Every dog has its day. Give him a good belly scratch too


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2013)

are you married, jharris?


----------



## jharris (Mar 26, 2013)

Naw.

I'm thrice engaged but never could pull the trigger.

However (laughing!) I've been around enough to know that winning the tiniest argument with the fairer sex is a huge victory!

I hope my comment didn't offend. It wasn't meant to.

Vive le differance!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRnbtRPC6v4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2013)

jharris said:


> Naw.



thought so. 

you give up hope for any victory on the day you "pull the trigger".

it is what it is.


----------



## jharris (Mar 26, 2013)

C'est la vie


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Always less for more these days


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our Lays packets are still the same weight. Just checked in my pantry.
South Africans don't like to downsize anything lol!


----------



## jharris (Mar 27, 2013)

Whenever you see the words "new and improved" check the packaged amount and do the math.


----------



## jharris (Mar 31, 2013)

Speaking of Lays.... has anyone tried their Sriracha Hot Suace chips?

They taste like the BBQ chips to me.

Bleh! Disappointed!


----------



## bakechef (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't buy a lot of chips, just some Trader Joe's nacho chips for my partner (doritos have msg, he doesn't tolerate msg well).  I went to buy chips for some reason recently and couldn't believe how expensive the name brands were!


----------

